# What is wrong with this fishing picture?



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

My fishing brain says this looks odd.

http://www.nps.gov/fowa/planyourvisit/images/100_9050.JPG

Throw away the fish and eat the cord!


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Not a fan of carp but I tell you what you drop that guy like you are going to toss it and I will gaurantee people will materialize out of thin air to take it.


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

Alexy said:


> Not a fan of carp but I tell you what you drop that guy like you are going to toss it and I will gaurantee people will materialize out of thin air to take it.


Oh, I know...lol...Happened to me a few times at the Tidal Basin.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Koi kabobs


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

I ain't gonna lie...I am tempted to try eating one. Found a bunch of recipes that claim carp can taste good. lol


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Seen em' at the Korean stores, ton of people come by and pick em up...Guess the price/size ratio seems too good to pass up?


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

They're fun to catch! Caught 2 about 20" in a small stream one spring when I was a kid & took them home. My mother fixed them & we tried eating them. Meat was very bland tasting, not much taste to them at all. The stream was reasonably clean water that came thru a spillway at a small lake. No muddy taste, but not something I ever had the desire to try again. Since then I've caught them on flies & released them. IMO, they're worth the fight, particularly on a fly rod & stalking them in shallow water is fun, but not what I would call good table fare! I guess a decent chef might put enough herbs & spices on carp to make it palatable, but that could be said of most anything.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

My prime target fish but only for catch and release.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Too large a diameter nylon cord for such a small carp. That size cord will handle a state record carp 40+ lbs...and they are here. Awesome sporting, fun and very addictive to pursue. Don't overspend on tackle for keeps.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Alexy said:


> Not a fan of carp but I tell you what you drop that guy like you are going to toss it and I will gaurantee people will materialize out of thin air to take it.


Very true. My first option is to give the fish away and considering the huge demographic changes in the region fellow anglers almost fight over my giveaway carp. Asian restaurants/buffets may (will ...) take them for lunch trade (I won't guarantee this) or the proprietor keeps for their dinner as common carp are a huge menu item for Asian culture. What I don't give away or utilize for myself I catch-and-release. And that is a LOT...There are just so much carp I can handle.


----------



## redbucket (Oct 23, 2013)

Only thing odd is that the stringer is wrapped all around him. Other than that, if he wants to eat it, let him be. nothing illegal here..


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I've always been tempted to smoke a fresh bunker and try to eat it, like an oily blue. I think I'd rather try that than eat a carp. Blech.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

sand flea said:


> I've always been tempted to smoke a fresh bunker and try to eat it, like an oily blue. I think I'd rather try that than eat a carp. Blech.


I don't think that anyone has ever actually eaten a carp - just one of those "fish stories" that gets passed around.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Smoked Bluefish is awesome.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

I've become quite the sushi fanatic in recent years. If someone told me a decade ago I'd drive across town to eat raw fish I'd told them get their head examined.


----------



## vaheelsfan (May 31, 2006)

http://joetessplace.com/

This place seems to do well with carp.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

This guy is doing ok too. 
http://schaferfish.com/theSite/fish/


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

vaheelsfan said:


> http://joetessplace.com/
> 
> This place seems to do well with carp.


You could probably salt it down, marinate it, make a nice breading, deep fry and sell. It's like catfish...catfish is palatable with a bunch of cover up. lol

But since carp is so cheap, you could probably make a nice profit if you get people to eat it.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

When I was younger there were people that liked eating Carp. They always claimed there was a mud line that you have to cut out or you would ruin the meat. the Carp I catch usually let off a certain smell that I never liked, I always figured they probably taste the way they smell


----------

